
Anonymous hacks Vatican website - Slimy
http://www.zdnet.com/blog/security/anonymous-hacks-vatican-website/10567
======
paulhauggis
Using the term "hacktivist" for Anonymous is a little much. They are nothing
more than a digital terrorist group. Power corrupts and we can see it has been
corrupting Anonymous for awhile now. Anyone that pisses them off in the
slightest they take offline using D.o.S attacks (which btw takes very little
skill). Any script kiddy can find the tools to do this and it's pretty easy to
hide it in a file and get unsuspecting users to install it.

It reminds me of when I was 13 or 14 and I used to use the old win nuke/smurf
attacks on people that pissed me off. The only difference is that these guys
are adults and they still think that this is going to solve anything.

